
US Navy destroyer and merchant ship collide near Singapore - jrs235
https://www.yahoo.com/news/us-navy-destroyer-merchant-ship-collide-near-singapore-001224335.html
======
jrs235
Is it possible that someone is in fact utilizing GPS "hacking" that is
assisting in the likelihood of these collisions? I believe there was a story
here on hckrnews about GPS "hacking" last week, although most people said the
issue was known and not that big of a deal.

EDIT: Here was the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15003333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15003333)

~~~
arkitaip
Probably not:

\---

The Fitzgerald's captain was relieved of command and other sailors would be
punished after the Navy found poor seamanship and flaws in keeping watch
contributed to the collision, the Navy announced last week.

\---

------
anigbrowl
A strange coincidence...let's hope Fleming's ;aw doesn't apply.

